# Should I get my Cockatiel a companion? Please reply; I need help!



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, heres the jist - I have a handraised female Cockatiel who is my only bird so she lives alone. I can spend around four hours with her each day, but less if I have to work. I feel as though her could do with a companion because I am worried about her getting bored.

But if I were to get another Tiel, how would it effect her and my relationship?

I know were I am going to get the Tiel from, so I can go over and see how she acts around a potential new friend.

Will they probably get along? Any advice?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she's bonded to you it shouldn't affect your relationship much at all. She'll still want to be with you but she'll have another friend too. You'll have to start them off in separate cages to see how they react. They may never really like each other but at least they'll have someone to talk to when you aren't there.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

If she has a bond with you and you still have those four hours of interaction time you should still have the same strong relationship even with another companion. I would get another because four hours isn't a lot of interation time and this can lead to: bordom, depression and feaher plucking. Another companion will make the b ond between you weaker but it will not effect he over all relationship between you. In order for the cockatiels to get along they need to bond a bit and that means they will speand time together, playig, chatting and doing things together but as I said you will still have that bond and the four hours time with her 

Hope this helps 

Don't forget quarantine 

Link: http://www.ehow.com/how_6040918_quarantine-new-pet-bird.html step by step guide

Don't forget also how to introduce

Link: http://www.ehow.com/how_2252332_introduce-two-birds.html step by step guide

Quarantine illnesses (this applys to: budgies, parrots, cockatiels ..ect)

Link: http://www.parrotchronicles.com/features/quarantine/quarantine.htm scroll down for illnesses

Lastly buying the right bird 

Link: http://www.cockatielcottage.net/newbirds2.html


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

When I was 15 I had a cockatiel who was very bonded to me. She used to try to stop me going to school and would stand on the bedroom windowsill and scream as I walked off 
I decided to get another tiel and knew nothing about careful intros or quarantine. My Christmas present was the second tiel and my Mum bought it one Saturday night. Because I already had a cage it was put in a little box and brought home. I went into my room and opened the box. My old tiel opened her wings and showed off. The new tiel popped into the cage no problem. They appeared not to get on but if I left the room with the newer tiel the old one went crazy! She also became less clingy, but not less loving! The new one learnt how to behave from the old one and they were the best friends a girl could ever have - I adored those two birds and will always miss them  (I'm a lot older now)

I am now considering a budgie companion for my tiel and will be a lot more careful with quarantine and will have another cage for the new bird this time.

In my opinion 2 birds are better than 1 from a companionship point of view, although I may change my mind as Billy is VERY grumpy!!

Sorry for the long post

Sar


----------

